# jerkbaits



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

If I'm throwing jerkbaits in ponds this time of year how slow do I need to be retrieving? I've been fishing a couple ponds around school and I'm really struggling to get them to hit. I'm just throwing husky jerks right now. Any help would be appreciated. I'll probably head out after this chemistry class I'm sitting in currently  I'm fairly new on here and can't thank you guys enough for getting me through the school day lol


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

Let the fish tell you. Start out workin' it pretty hard and if nothing happens slow it down. Or vice versa. Having said that, I got nothing on a jerkbait last Saturday in a buddy's pond, but got 3 on a crankbait and 2 on a spinnerbait.


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh now you are talking my bait for early spring, first off if you can trade in the husky jerk for a rapala xr-5 in black and silver with the feathered tail. It's a suspending jerkbait and the BEST jerkbait I have ever used. As soon as it hits the water begin your retrieve with a twitch. Depending on the water temperature I have gotten down a heck of a pattern and I really don't know why I am giving my secrets away but well i am sure other people use it anyways. If the water is 32-40 i use ten seconds in between twitches. 40-45 i'll knock it down to 5 seconds 45-50 4 seconds, 50-53 3 seconds 53-56 2 seconds 56-60 2 seconds 60-65 no time at all. Usually after 70 i am usually not using the jerkbait. But retrieve it following that pattern with the x-rap and I would almost promise you will catch one at least. Hopefully this will help out.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been catching them on little 3" Berkley swimbaits, on a 1/8 jighead. Got 10 so far using them. Haven't been reeling them in slow or anything. Pretty steady pace, but not VERY fast.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Pretty much gotta let the fish tell ya. I've found 20-30 seconds seem to be the "magic" wait but I've also heard of people waiting a minute or so. Not sure what the weather is like in you're area but if it's been warming, may want to pick it up little bit. I was catching them on husky jerks last week but now the bass are jumping on 3in curly tail grubs and occasional rooster tail.


----------



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well thanks for the replies guys. It sounds like I just need to learn some patience in between twitches and use the x-rap more often lol. I'll head out this week and let you know what happens. Just curious, do any particular colors seem to work this time of year?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I was using a pearl white swimbait with a black jighead. When I switched to a yellow jighead they wouldn't bite, but would when I switched back to the black head. I would say something that resembles a shad.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

ACrow 97 said:


> If I'm throwing jerkbaits in ponds this time of year how slow do I need to be retrieving? I've been fishing a couple ponds around school and I'm really struggling to get them to hit. I'm just throwing husky jerks right now. Any help would be appreciated. I'll probably head out after this chemistry class I'm sitting in currently  I'm fairly new on here and can't thank you guys enough for getting me through the school day lol


If you are fishing small ponds (around an acre or two), jerkbaits aren't the best bait. They resemble shad, perch, shiners or large minnows...which are not typical forage in a small body of water. You may get an occasional hit just because the bass are aggressive, but I've found that it is not consistent. Cranks (think bluegill), spinnerbaits or plastics tend to work better.

I'm sure you will have better success in larger bodies of water that have the right forage.

Good luck!


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

ACrow 97 said:


> Well thanks for the replies guys. It sounds like I just need to learn some patience in between twitches and use the x-rap more often lol. I'll head out this week and let you know what happens. Just curious, do any particular colors seem to work this time of year?


the color depends on the water clairity,and the type of forage fish is in your fishing hole.all those jerkbaits in this thread will work.the most important thing is you have confidence in what your using will work.more on the twitches,u wanna watch that bait when it gets close to the bank so u know what those twitches are doing to your bait. i usualy start off by cranking it fast a few cranks to get the bait down.then i stop and give the rod a sharp short sweep,reel only the slack out of the line followed by a series of 4 or 5 twitches. if ur doing it right that bait will dart quickly on the sweep,then stop and roll on its side.then when u twitch it it looks like its recovering or feeding after that dart.i usualy start by casting paralel to the bank.keep in mindon ponds that lack structure most fish are 5 to 10 ft from the bank,so the longer you can keep that bait in that zone the better.if you cast to the middle,ur bait is only in that ZONE for a min.vs the entire retrieve.if this still doesent work,try a smaller bait that does the same thing.once you master the jerk bait,you wont want to use anything else,because YOU KNOW IT CATCHES FISH.but really its just that u have confidence in that bait.other baits will work equally well or even better than that bait depending on conditions.practice practice practice,but do it with confidence.


----------



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

tadluvadd said:


> the color depends on the water clairity,and the type of forage fish is in your fishing hole.all those jerkbaits in this thread will work.the most important thing is you have confidence in what your using will work.more on the twitches,u wanna watch that bait when it gets close to the bank so u know what those twitches are doing to your bait. i usualy start off by cranking it fast a few cranks to get the bait down.then i stop and give the rod a sharp short sweep,reel only the slack out of the line followed by a series of 4 or 5 twitches. if ur doing it right that bait will dart quickly on the sweep,then stop and roll on its side.then when u twitch it it looks like its recovering or feeding after that dart.i usualy start by casting paralel to the bank.keep in mindon ponds that lack structure most fish are 5 to 10 ft from the bank,so the longer you can keep that bait in that zone the better.if you cast to the middle,ur bait is only in that ZONE for a min.vs the entire retrieve.if this still doesent work,try a smaller bait that does the same thing.once you master the jerk bait,you wont want to use anything else,because YOU KNOW IT CATCHES FISH.but really its just that u have confidence in that bait.other baits will work equally well or even better than that bait depending on conditions.practice practice practice,but do it with confidence.


so they will be in the shallows even with the water as cold as it is now? That may explain my issues. I haven't been working parallel to the bank.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ACrow 97 said:


> so they will be in the shallows even with the water as cold as it is now? That may explain my issues. I haven't been working parallel to the bank.


most definitely! they're shallow in the lakes right now. the pond bass should be about to climb outta the water!


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

ACrow 97 said:


> so they will be in the shallows even with the water as cold as it is now? That may explain my issues. I haven't been working parallel to the bank.


yes.esp. in ponds.the water warms faster and those bass will follow prey.small bluegills,shad and crayfish are in the shallows.plus in ponds most are devoid of structure so bass will use the drop offs as structure.think about how the water feels when you swim.when it warms like in spring and summer,the sun warms up the shallows.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

GO small....the HJ 06 & 08 will absolutely smoke the pond bass, crappie and b-gill. One of my favorite pond baits before the weeds grow to thick. After that you need to go with the floaters.


----------



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks everybody! I'll have to hit the ponds later this week with some small HJ's and jigs and see what happens. I realize now its not really my baits, its the presentation.....amazing how these little things make a huge difference.


----------

